# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  الرفيق المثالي لأطباء الرعاية الصحية الأولية

## siiin

الرفيق المثالي للطلاب دليل الرسم الهندسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الرفيق المثالي للطلاب دليل الرسم الهندسي
Manual of Engineering Drawing Third Edition
الرفيق المثالي للطلاب دليل الرسم الهندسي

الرفيق المثالي للطلاب دليل الرسم الهندسي XrOU
Auteur: Colin H Simmons Dennis E Maguire Neil Phelps Edition :Newnes pages:318
Format الرفيق المثالي للطلاب دليل الرسم الهندسي tongue.gifdf language :English

دليل الرسم الهندسي منذ فترة طويلة معترف به كدليل لممارسة الطالب والمهندسين لإنتاج الرسومات الهندسية والنماذج 3D المشروح التي تتوافق مع أحدث المعايير البريطانية وISO من مواصفات المنتج والوثائق التقنية.
تم تحديث هذه الطبعة الجديدة لتشمل متطلبات الطالب الهندسي و الاستاذ ذات الصلة، ويعتبر مثاليا للقراء بحيث يحتوي على دليل للخلافات الأساسية بين ISO والمعايير المتعلقة ASME مواصفات المنتج الفنية والتوثيق. تنطبق أيضا على الرسم CAD ودليل أنه يتضمن آخر التطورات في الشرح مواصفات نسيج السطح. هو عرض مبدأ ازدواجية وهذا المفهوم مهم جدا لا تزال في عالم جديد من 3D مواصفات المنتج الفني.

هذا النهج يجعل هذا الدليل الرفيق المثالي للطلاب الذين يدرسون الدورات المهنية في مواصفات المنتج الفني، الطلاب الجامعيين الذين يدرسون الهندسة أو تصميم المنتجات وأي مهندس في مهدها تبدأ مهنة في التصميم.

النطاق الشامل لهذه الطبعة الجديدة تشمل موضوعات مثل التوقعات الهجائي والتصويرية، tolerancing الأبعاد، ذات الطابع الهندسي والسطحية، شرح 3D ومبدأ ازدواجية، جنبا إلى جنب مع أمثلة عديدة من المخططات الكهربائية والهيدروليكية مع رموز وتطبيقات الكاميرا، محامل، واللحام و مواد لاصقة.

تحميل كتاب دليل الرسم الهندسي لطلاب الهندسة المدنية و المعمارية

----------

